# Tokyo Crush!: A d20 Modern Game in the Godzilla Universe



## Godzilla (Jul 3, 2003)

_ The ocean was like a sheet of glass as the Tano Maru out of Osaka made it's way eastward. Captain Misaka glanced down at the sonar and frowned. "Where did all the tuna go?" he mumbled to himself. Young Honda at the wheel  glanced over and said. "What did you say Sir?" _ 

_Misaka turned and smiled to Honda. "Oh nothing Honda-san, I guess those big schools of tuna that we were following decided to go deep. Well at least we had a couple of good days of fishing in." The captain bent over his charts and he began to plot a new course south. 

Honda was enjoying his first trip out on a tuna boat. Though he was starting to get alittle bored now that the tuna had disappeared. Smiling to himself, he thought of is girl back in Osaka. He was thinking of buying Mikki a new necklace with some of his pay. That red coral one that she kept talking about. Suddenly Honda saw something about 200 yards head. The water appeared to be churning and boiling. "Captain! What is that.."

Misaka looked up and saw the disturbance that was about the size of a baseball field. Looking at the sonar, the screen showed a solid return from just ahead. "That cannot be right!! Honda!! Bring us about!! Full back on the engines!.....

Honda began spinning the wheel to the right and thats when he saw it. It was rising from the water....going higher and higher into the sky. A great Roar  shook the ship and shattered the glass windows. 

Honda could only think of his girlfriend Mikki and her smile just as the wave of blue fire broke over the ship............._


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 3, 2003)

I am starting a d20 Modern game set in the universe of Toho's Godzilla and their other giant Monster movies. The game will be set in Japan and characters will be those who get caught up in the actions of forces beyond their understanding or control. 

 All the Godzilla movies, taken as a body of work, are inconsistent with each other, with basic science, and sometimes with basic logic. I have thus ruthlessly pared, snipped, extrapolated, and fleshed out to create a usable roleplaying universe. The resulting world is mostly the same as the current Toho Godzilla-verse (including Godzilla1954 and the second wave Godzilla movies.)

   While the game will be set in Japan and most likely many PC's will be Japanese, I am no expert in Japanese culture or behavior. Here is a list of possible character concepts that would fit well into the game:

Character Concepts
*Explorer:* The Toho Universe still has its share of unexplored nooks and crannies, some of which may be home to things best left undisturbed. An explorer can be a member of a well-funded expedition, or an "Indiana Jones"-style loner.

*Investigator:* An investigator can be a private eye, work for an insurance company, or a government agent who had no idea where his inquiries would lead.






*Kid:* Many of the Godzilla movies were aimed at a younger audience, and they tend to be filled with vaguely-annoying children who befriend Godzilla and cheer him on to victory. I can't honestly say I recommend "kid" as a PC type, but completeness requires me to suggest it.






*Physician:* Any Godzilla campaign can use a doctor. Trust me.






*Psi:* Psionic powers are a subject of detailed study in the Toho Universe. The Telepath advance class is available for use in the campaign. 










*Reporter:* It seems every Godzilla movie has a reporter or two in it, ready to get into serious trouble in search of a story. Recommended employers include the Tokyo Star, Nitto News, or Mu, The Super Mystery Magazine.






*Sarariman:* Corporate employees frequently play an antihero role in Godzilla movies, usually by attempting to exploit some dangerous artifact that a large monster feels obliged to protect. Slightly less greedy and short-sighted sararimen can easily be PCs.

*Scientist:* For every reporter in a Godzilla movie, there are two scientists. Specialties include biology, nuclear physics, and astronomy. 






*Soldier:* A military PC can be a grunt assigned to civil defense, or the chief pilot of Mechagodzilla. They often learn that force can't solve every problem.

*Spy:* There are a lot of secrets to be stolen in the Toho Universe, including future technology, alien technology, and Godzilla DNA.

These are just suggestions though. If you have a different character concept thats fine with me. 

Some of the Countries and Organizations that figure prominently in the Godzilla universe are:

*Japan:* Japan is the country most frequently attacked by Godzilla, and it has had to rebuild several major cities over the last five decades. Its scientists have also been successful at scavenging advanced technology from various alien invaders and time travelers. 

* Rolisika:* Comprising the Bismarck Archipelago in the Pacific, Rolisika is similar in history, demographics, and culture to New Zealand. It was occupied briefly by the Japanese during World War II, and diplomatic relations between the two countries remain tense at best. Rolisika became a nuclear power in the 1950s. The Rolisikan External Affairs department (REA) is their subdued but effective spy agency. (In the real world, the Bismarck Archipelago is part of Papua New Guinea.)

*Republic of Saradia:* A small Middle-Eastern country, noted for its oil reserves, bio-technology, and lack of arable farmland. It is also on the borderline of becoming a "terrorist" nation. Organizations within Saradia include the Saradia Institute of Bio-technology (capable of mature TL8 bio-tech), and the Saradia Oil Corporation, which is partly a front for their spy network. (In the real world, Saradia is the Al Ahsa region of Saudi Arabia.)

*Selgina:* This mountain-locked country is located high in the Himalayas, and rigorously defends its borders against unwanted intrusion. The royal family (called the Sulna) are descended from Mysterian colonists. (In the real world, Selgina is the Indian province of Sikkim.)





*United Nations:* In the face of repeated global threats such as alien invasions, the UN has grown in power. As of the end of the 20th Century, it is not yet a world government, but its power is much greater than in the real world. The WSA, the WAF, and the UNGCC are under the aegis of the UN.

*World Space Authority:* This organization has organized several expeditions to the moon, and coordinates international space exploration efforts. A mission to Planet X is being contemplated.

*World Air Force:* The high-tech planes of the WAF have the mission of defending Earth's airspace. Three of its experimental vessels were instrumental in repelling the Mysterian invasion.





*United Nations Godzilla Countermeasures Center:* The UN founded this organization in the early 1990s to deal with the threat posed to the world by Godzilla. It has since expanded its mandate to include all kaiju, and other "special circumstances" such as alien invasions. It is a large, well-funded organization, headquartered in Japan.

*G-Force:* The armed branch of the UNGCC. In addition to conventional weaponry, electron cannon tanks, and maser artillery, G-Force constructs and uses such borderline TL9 super-weapons as Mechagodzilla and MOGERA.

*Psychic Center:* The psionics branch of the UNGCC. This division works closely with the Psionics Research Institute in the nurturing of psi-active individuals capable of aiding in the fight against Godzilla.

*G-Force Special Detachments:* Small groups of four to eight UNGCC specialists are sometimes organized into special teams for a particular short-term or long-term project. They are designated with a Greek letter. The current G-Force Alpha is assigned to the constant monitoring and study of Godzilla.

*Interpol:* The real Interpol's mission is to facilitate the sharing of information among the law-enforcement organizations of the world. In the universe of Godzilla, it also investigates criminal activity "which constitutes a threat to the world as a whole, or significant portion thereof". Not infrequently, they are among the first to discover otherworldly conspiracies. Its trans-national powers were granted in the wake of the failed Mysterian invasion, but only apply in the 178 member states (Saradia and Selgina, for example, are not members).

*Islands:* Several islands in the Pacific have been home to monsters at one time or another. Lagos was the original home of the godzillasaurus that became Godzilla. Infant Island was where Mothra's egg was discovered. Other islands of note include Adona, Burse, Birth, and Monster Island (some of which may be the same island with different names).

*Psionics Research Institute:* The most noteworthy center for psi research in the world, headquartered outside Tokyo. (Referred to by various names in the movies.)

*Miyajima Laboratory of Geology and Metallurgy:* A medium-sized research lab.

*Tsukuba Laboratory of Bio-technology:* A major Japanese bio-tech firm, which developed the anti-nuclear energy bacteria.
Ocean Exploration Institute: A non-profit organization dedicated to charting the next-to-final frontier.

*Japanese National Land Bureau, Special Disaster Research Council, Godzilla Unit:* As of 1989, this was the only Godzilla-response organization in the world. It was underfunded and understaffed, but quickly proved its worth when Godzilla was freed during the Biollante affair. It is today a major component of the SDRC, and works closely with the UNGCC.

*The Teiyo Group:* One of the largest mega-corporations in Japan, with interests ranging from military submarines to dinosaur-oriented theme parks. It was founded by the commander of the Japanese troops who encountered the proto-Godzilla on Lagos island, Major Yasuaki Shindo. Japan's resurgence after WW2 is partly credited to his financial genius. In the future, this company will grow in power as Japan does, and will be the largest corporation in the world by 2204.

*Bio-Major Corporation:* A large, amoral American bio-tech company, responsible for a great deal of industrial espionage, and indirectly at fault for the release of Godzilla during the Biollante affair.

*Mu, The Super Mystery Magazine:* A sensationalist magazine devoted to the weird and unexplained in the modern world. A couple steps better than the Weekly World News, but below Omni. Its logo is based on the all-seeing pyramid.


*Defcon: Godzilla*
The Special Disaster Research Council has set up a graduated scale of alarms to quantify response to a possible threat by Godzilla.

First Alarm System 
In case any chemical, geological, meteorological, or psychic (other than physical) sign of Godzilla's action is confirmed.

Second Alarm System 
In case any physical sign of Godzilla's action (such as voice or motion) is confirmed. 

Third Alarm System 
In case Godzilla appears. 

Fourth Alarm System 
In case Godzilla's landing on any specific coast of Japan is positive.

*Japan's Policy on Nuclear Weapons*
1. Japan will never possess nuclear weapons. 
2. Japan will never allow another country to bring nuclear weapons into its territory. 
3. Japan will never ask other countries to use nuclear weapons on its behalf.

Here is a time line which would be common knowledge to a starting character

1944: In the original timeline, a godzillasaurus is encountered by Japanese and American troops on Lagos Island in the Pacific. It is badly wounded by American naval cannon, but survives. In the revised timeline, travelers from the 23rd Century then teleport the beast to the other side of the island, and release three "dorats" (created from Death Ghidorah DNA) onto the island.

Early 1950s: Dr. Daisuke Serizawa develops the so-called "oxygen destroyer", a biochemical process that forces oxygen in organic compounds to bind with hydrogen, causing the rapid liquefaction of organic tissue.

1954: Atomic testing on Bikini Atoll (near Lagos) transforms the godzillasaurus into Godzilla I (and, in the revised timeline, begins the process of changing the dorats into King Ghidorah).
Godzilla I destroys much of Tokyo. The oxygen destroyer is used to (apparently) kill him.

1957: The Mysterians attempt to invade Earth and steal human women, but are driven off through internal sabotage, and the use of the newly-developed electron cannon and markelite gun. The Mysterians' giant tunneling robot is recovered, but only some of its technology proves decipherable.

1984: Godzilla I reappears, awoken by volcanic eruptions. The Super-X main sky battle tank (based in part on Mysterian tech) is used against him, but is only somewhat successful, and is destroyed. Much of Tokyo is again leveled before Godzilla is lured into a volcano and trapped.
During the clean-up procedures, Godzilla cells are stolen from Japanese scientists by agents of an American bio-tech firm, the Bio-Major Corporation, and then again stolen from those agents by a Saradian spy. Saradian scientists begin attempting to create immortal wheat by extracting the regenerative abilities of the Godzilla cells.
Meanwhile, Japanese scientists create anti-nuclear energy bacteria from their supply of Godzilla cells.

1989: A cross between rose, Godzilla, and human DNA escapes the laboratory and grows to 300 feet in a nearby inlet. It is named Biollante. Godzilla is freed from the volcano by Bio-Major agents, and battles Biollante. The fight is a draw, and Godzilla returns to the sea, while Biollante goes to the stars. (The Super-X II is also destroyed in the conflict.)

1992: Princess Selina Sulna, of the Selginan Royal Family, appears in Tokyo disguised as a vagabond. She begins to prophesize about a destructive monster appearing on Earth.

Travelers from the 23rd Century appear, and ask for Japanese aid in going back to 1944 and stopping Godzilla from ever coming into existence. Their actual plot is to create a second monster to further devastate Japan, and prevent it from becoming a world power in the 23rd Century.
The travelers, accompanied by several natives of 1992, go back to 1944.
King Ghidorah emerges, and begins destroying cities under the remaining travelers' control. Godzilla also appears from the sea.
The travelers return, and reveal their true colors. One of them (a 23rd Century Japanese) betrays them, and destroys their computer. Without their control, King Ghidorah is defeated by Godzilla.
Godzilla travels to Tokyo, and is destroying the just-completed city hall when Cyber-Ghidorah arrives from the future. Cyber-Ghidorah defeats Godzilla, but is itself destroyed in the process.
The UNGCC is founded. It salvages Cyber-Ghidorah, and Japanese technology receives another boost through analysis of the 23rd Century technology.





1993: A medium-sized meteor strikes Earth, and Battra and Godzilla awake. Simultaneously, a Mothra egg is discovered. Mothra and Battra fight, then team up to defeat Godzilla. Battra is killed, and Mothra travels into space to divert another, larger meteor.
Anticipating the possibility of battling Mothra, the UNGCC creates Garuda, a highly-maneuverable aerial heavy-assault vehicle. It proves unnecessary.
Godzilla cells, apparently carried into space by Mothra or Biollante, encounter a crystalline Skyllan, which restructures itself based on the Godzilla DNA. The resultant "SpaceGodzilla" begins its journey toward Earth.

1994: Based largely on 23rd Century tech, Mechagodzilla is created by the UNGCC. It is defeated in its first battle with Godzilla.
An unhatched godzillasaurus egg, and a recently-hatched Rodan egg, are discovered. The godzillasaurus emerges while under human care, and proves to be peaceful.
A technique is discovered for combining Mechagodzilla and Garuda, improving the versatility of the UNGCC's anti-Godzilla options.
In battle between Godzilla, Rodan, and "Super"-Mechagodzilla, Godzilla is nearly defeated, until Rodan sacrifices itself to provide Godzilla with enough radiation to regenerate its damaged secondary brain. Godzilla defeats the UNGCC forces, then returns to the sea with "Baby Godzilla".
The UNGCC begins work on MOGERA, a new anti-Godzilla weapon.
The Psi-Force brance of the UNGCC is formed.

1995: SpaceGodzilla comes to Earth, and is only defeated by the combined force of Godzilla and MOGERA.

1996: Godzilla attacks Hong Kong, and the first signs are noticed that his radiovorous biology is out of control. It is feared that a world-devastating nuclear explosion may ensue.
The secret of the oxygen destroyer is rediscovered. Certain microscopic organisms are exposed to it, and begin to grow into large destructive beasts.
Baby Godzilla reappears, considerably larger. He is lured to where the Destroyer is rampaging, and nearly killed. Godzilla engages the Destroyer, and defeats it. He then experiences meltdown and dies. The radiation is absorbed by Baby Godzilla, who grows to full stature and becomes Godzilla II.
In the wake of Godzilla's meltdown, world opinion turns against the use of nuclear power, and the existence of nuclear weapons. The slow process of world disarmament begins.





1997: Death Ghidorah is freed by a human construction team. Mothra attempts to subdue it, and is defeated in battle. Mothra's child becomes the new Mothra, and re-imprisons Death Ghidorah.

1998: Mothra defeats a mysterious monster. First appearance of Aquamothra.


The year is 2004. And the game is set in Japan. Character will be built using d20 Modern Rules and start at 6th level. You use a 28 point buy system for stats. I am really looking for good characterizations and roleplay in this game. I am shooting for 4-6 players.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 3, 2003)

Wow, it sounds like you've put a lot of effort into this.  I'd love to join!

When do you plan on starting, and when would I have to have you a character by?

As far as concept, I like the idea of a scientist who works for the Psi-branch of the UNGCC (a telepath, of course).  Working to better understand the _psychology_ of Godzilla, so that future disasters can be diverted.


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 3, 2003)

Nice to have you aboard Crimson King!

I have no set time to start. It depends on when I can get enough players with characters. But I am not in a rush as I am still working on the game.


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 3, 2003)

I'd love to get in on this.  Not sure of a character type yet - maybe a reporter.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 3, 2003)

G-Force Operative Yasu Matsuda here

Young and eager. A clever fighter with an eye for the ladies and a love of Hi-Tech gadgets...mmm (working on stats now)


----------



## Radiant (Jul 4, 2003)

This sounds too trashy not to try if there is still a place free.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 5, 2003)

Tatsu Yamata
Telepathic Doctor at your service if you will have me.

   I Just Love Godzilla!


----------



## Uriel (Jul 5, 2003)

Well, if Argent is onboard, I have to play.

I'll (uncharacteristically) play a female character 
Midori Nakamura, Girl reporter for (Insert Paper here).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 5, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Well, if Argent is onboard, I have to play.
> 
> I'll (uncharacteristically) play a female character
> Midori Nakamura, Girl reporter for (Insert Paper here). *



Copy cat!


----------



## Radiant (Jul 5, 2003)

well the only thing I really liked bout the new movies where the french agents. That's deffianatly what I would want to play.


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 5, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *well the only thing I really liked bout the new movies where the french agents. That's deffianatly what I would want to play. *




You mean the french agent guys from the American _Godzilla_ movie. The american G movie sucked wind big time. I was really disappointed when I saw it. The game setting is going to be from the Toho movies. I am going for feel that is a mixture of the old and new movies.


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok I think we have our group now!  

Radiant
Argent
Uriel_fire_of_Heaven
Tonguez 
tsadkiel 
Crimson King

A couple of people has said they want to play a telepath. I am not going to put any restrictions on character types but try not to over lap too much. It would not be fun if half the group has the same special ability as you.


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll have a character up by the end of the weekend.  Since we've got a reporter already, I'll play . . . something else.  

(I'm half tempted to play the kid.  But the thought of those shorts . . .)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 5, 2003)

Godzilla said:
			
		

> *Ok I think we have our group now!
> 
> Radiant
> Argent
> ...




Sorry. I didn't see the Kings post. 
How about I play the Kid? But under 1 condition... I'm Uriel's character's bastard Love child with an Alien.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 5, 2003)

Godzilla said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You mean the french agent guys from the American Godzilla movie. The american G movie sucked wind big time. I was really disappointed when I saw it. The game setting is going to be from the Toho movies. I am going for feel that is a mixture of the old and new movies. *




yep that one sucked but the french agents where cool. Especially the part about coffee


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 5, 2003)

Argent and tsadkiel's characters!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 5, 2003)

EEEKKK!!!!!!

(Argent passes out from the horror of that boys outfit. My god waht were they thinking!)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 5, 2003)

Speaking of 'the kid' as you folks call him/them. The Iconic Kid is Ichiro, from the Monster Island film...annoying little hot-pants-wearin' bastard.
There is a website somewhere rating annoying kids in movies, the scale...?

The Ichirometer!!!

I'll try to find it and link it here.

-UriEl...

Godzilla keeps calling me UriAl...of course, since he is 400' tall I can't really kick his butt...but I can report.

" This just in! Godzilla seen exiting Bath-House with Megalon and Rodan. The 'Zilla says that they are 'just friends', but Enquiring Tokyo Minds wanna know!'

Edit: Found It http://www.teleport-city.com/movies/reviews/scifi/g_revenge.html

teleport-city.com has some really funny reviews of Godzilla movies and many others.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 5, 2003)

It occured to me on my way home from work. 
I want to play a character like the "Prince of Space". 
He was this alien who mascaraded as a human and fought other aliens. any hope of this kind of Character?


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 5, 2003)

Let me think about the "Prince of Space" angle.

And while we wait here are some classic lines from "Prince of Space"
_
"Your weapons are useless!"

"You there! Discharge the caustic vapors!"

"What's the matter with bootblacking? Both of us like it VERY MUCH."

"Come closer!"
"I'm close enough, thank you anyway. The stench of your foul breath is more than my stomach can stand!"

"When will you ever learn your guns won't work on me?!"

"How many times do I have to demonstrate to you...your guns are worthless against me!"_


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 5, 2003)

A short review of "Prince of Space"

Which brings us to Prince of Space (Yusei Oji in Japan). I don't care what any of you think: one does not have to be Japanese to accurately critique this movie. This movie SUCKS with a capital S - U - C - K - S regardless of what side of the International Date Line you're on. Words simply cannot describe how this film will scar you. In the 1950s there was Kurosawa's Japan (and Godzilla falls into that camp during this time period) and there was the Japan that demanded this film. 

If I had to distill this movie I'd claim that what we're dealing with is a Buck Rodgers/Buzz Lightyear/Busta Rhymes something meets the Japanese UltraMan concept. In other words, pure goofiness. It appears Wally is a boot black whose self appointed good deeds include working with children and inventing unknown technology to possibly fight off alien invaders. Lucky for him alien invaders - arriving in their toy spaceship - show up so he can use that technology. Since he can't very well fight as Wally, he takes on a cover name to go with his super silly outfit. That name? The Prince of Space. 

Thus begins our pattern for the next 90 minutes - 90 minutes that will feel like 90 years as this film does it's best to rob your soul of vitality. The aliens try something, the Prince confronts them, he pursues them, the action peters out and we start all over again. This exact pattern occurs close to ten times. It really does feel like someone tried to string all of the Gene Autry serial The Phantom Empire into one life-sucking movie. 

But while the action is incredibly repetitive, that's not the problem. The problem is everything else about this movie! Where to start? How about the alien costumes? Basically they're humans with very fake nose beaks and ill-fitting cloth suits with head antennas. Not to mention the fact that they're VERY OBVIOUSLY NOT WEARING UNDERWEAR! Maybe that's the one part of this movie that really makes you wonder why Japan's auto industry is so much better than ours. How can it be if they won't wear undergarments onscreen?! While we are discussing pants and related clothes items, what is the Japanese obsession with little boys and tiny shorts? It continually crops up in 50s, 60s, and 70s Japanese science fiction - in this film, several Godzilla movies, and most horrifically in the Gamera series. This kid is worse than most, as he is dubbed with a Brooklyn accent. At least he doesn't make governmental policy as children so frequently do in Gamera.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 6, 2003)

While the game is full there is also an archtype you haven't covered yet:

The Token European Guy.

Normally found in the UN or other international agency, he is invariably number two or co-pilot to the Japenese leading male. His sole plot function is to add credibility and demonstrate that not all world agencies are run soley by Japanese. He might help with foriegn marketing as well, but the numbers of real stars who a) can act in Japanese and b) are willing to appear in one of these is roughly nil.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 6, 2003)

Godzilla said:
			
		

> *A short review of "Prince of Space"
> 
> Which brings us to Prince of Space (Yusei Oji in Japan). I don't care what any of you think: one does not have to be Japanese to accurately critique this movie. This movie SUCKS with a capital S - U - C - K - S regardless of what side of the International Date Line you're on. Words simply cannot describe how this film will scar you. In the 1950s there was Kurosawa's Japan (and Godzilla falls into that camp during this time period) and there was the Japan that demanded this film.
> 
> ...




So... Got an opinion? RoFL!  

Maybe I won't do that. It's not the concept I thought it was anyway.
(Back to the drawing Board.)


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 6, 2003)

Argent, after I thought about it. I want all the character to be human. I hope you understand.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 6, 2003)

Godzilla said:
			
		

> *Argent, after I thought about it. I want all the character to be human. I hope you understand.  *




No Sweat! It's not like I was seriously thinking about it. 
I'm working on an Astronaut. 
He works for the World Space Authority
Very much a Buck Rogers/Flash Gorden concept.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 6, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> *While the game is full there is also an archtype you haven't covered yet:
> 
> The Token European Guy.
> 
> Normally found in the UN or other international agency, he is invariably number two or co-pilot to the Japenese leading male. His sole plot function is to add credibility and demonstrate that not all world agencies are run soley by Japanese. He might help with foriegn marketing as well, but the numbers of real stars who a) can act in Japanese and b) are willing to appear in one of these is roughly nil. *




that's my agent but following what you just said it can't be someone who like the one in the movie since he actually wasn't a bad actor and wouldn't really appear again in any Godzilla moive, regardless who made it. So instead it is his daughter (who is of course also an agent because they allways are) who is played by an unsuccesfull eurpean actress who never got to make more than commercial spots. With leads to the character constantly tries to be ridicoulusly cool,  blurt cheesy remarks that she thinks are fitting for secret agents (imagine things like : "Don't worry I'm an agent, danger is my buisness." here). Of course that is allways kílled because the actress sees any scene where her character may show feelings as a chance to proove she is a real actress so she takes any opportunity to fall in love, get depressed or anithing else i can't think of at the moment.


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 6, 2003)

Godzilla said:
			
		

> *Argent, after I thought about it. I want all the character to be human. I hope you understand.  *




You mean I can't be a dark elf?    

Thinking about it, I can't see a way to work an annoying kid, even an annoying kid form a Godzilla movie, as a 6th level PC.  So I'll play an adult.

Checking the thread, we seem to have a secret agent, an astronaut, a sassy girl reporter, a G-Force operative, and a telepathic scientist so far.  That right?  

Looking at the other PC options, I'm drawn to the Sarariman - perhaps a loyal company man, looking out for the corporation's best interests, but with a guilty conscience, so that in the end he winds up helping the heroes.  Probably a charismatic hero with the negotiator advanced class.

Or an adventurous, pipe-smoking archeologist, inexplicably played by Chow Yun Fat.  Smart/fast, most likely.

Which one would fit into the adventure better?


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 6, 2003)

tsadkiel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Looking at the other PC options, I'm drawn to the Sarariman - perhaps a loyal company man, looking out for the corporation's best interests, but with a guilty conscience, so that in the end he winds up helping the heroes.  Probably a charismatic hero with the negotiator advanced class.
> 
> ...





 Well, both are good choices. I could fit the Sarariman in the adventure I have planned right away. But the archeologist could be fun too. So either would be fine by me.


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 6, 2003)

Godzilla said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Well, both are good choices. I could fit the Sarariman in the adventure I have planned right away. But the archeologist could be fun too. So either would be fine by me. *




I'll go with the Sarariman, then.


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 6, 2003)

Here is a rough list of characters we have so far. 


tsadkiel playing a Sarariman or corporate troubleshooter!

Radiant playing a Female Goverment Agent!

Argent playing Dr. Hiro Yamata, a World Space Organization Doctor!

Tonguez playing a G-Force Operative Yasu Matsuda!

Crimson King playing a PSI branch Scientist/Telepath!


Looks like a great mixture of characters!!!


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 6, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven,
 I was thinking about your girl reporter. Do you want to work for a big time newspaper like the _Tokyo Star_ or a sensationalist magazine like the _Mu, The Super Mystery Magazine_


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 7, 2003)

Please post your characters here .


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 7, 2003)

Anyone know where the d20 Modern SRD is?  I can't seem to find it......


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2003)

Crimson King said:
			
		

> *Anyone know where the d20 Modern SRD is?  I can't seem to find it......  *



I didn't know there was one.


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 7, 2003)

Here it is!

d20 Modern SRD


----------



## Douane (Jul 7, 2003)

Just for your convenience:

The D20 Modern SRD as a pdf-file can be found right here:

Kenji's d20 & OGL Junque  


Hope this helps!

Folkert


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 8, 2003)

Dr. Hiro Yamata will be up this evening.

He is a ships doctor for the World Space Authority.

(I just combined the 2 character ideas I had into one)


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 8, 2003)

Actually, I've slightly modified my char (which should be up shortly).  Having a character be both a scientist *and* a telepath  sort of waters both concepts down.  So I created both - let me know which YOU would prefer to see me play, Godzilla.  I like 'em both just the same.


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 8, 2003)

Crimson King said:
			
		

> *Actually, I've slightly modified my char (which should be up shortly).  Having a character be both a scientist *and* a telepath  sort of waters both concepts down.  So I created both - let me know which YOU would prefer to see me play, Godzilla.  I like 'em both just the same. *





Well, either would be fine by me. 
 Both fit the adventure I have planned! 
If I had to pick one - I would go with the Scientist but it is up to you!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 8, 2003)

Hiro will have to wait till morning. I just got BACK STAGE tickets to the Eagles!!!!!!! (the band not the football team.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 9, 2003)

Doc Yamata is up. please check him.. it's my first Modern character and there are things that I didn't quite understand from the SRD. I think he should be getting a stat increase from level but I can't find out for sure just for instance.


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 9, 2003)

Argent,

Ok, I quickly went over Doc Yamata and here is what I saw.

1. Yes, you get a bonus ability bump every four levels.

2. Your Fort Save should be +4 ( Base 3 + 1 for Con).

3. You should have 8 feats: 2 first level starting feats, 2 feats per your level (1 at 3rd and 6th), 3 Bonus feats per class (1 at 2nd, 4th, and 6th), and a bonus Simple Weapons Prof. per your class.

4. Add 2d4 to your wealth bonus to get your starting wealth. 

5. Starting hit points are max at 1st level and roll normally for the rest.


Since your the first player to post a character, you get 500 exp. points!! (The bonus exp will drop as everyone posts their characters so get them in!)

Also I will give bonus Exp points for a character photo !


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 9, 2003)

I shall be posting my character tomorrow - I've been sent on a business trip, so I've had limited access to my d20 Modern book!


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 9, 2003)

One more thing.

When you calculate your number of Action Points, divide it in half and that will be your starting amount.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 9, 2003)

ok reading that pdf file just gave me a headache. I just placed an order with amazon and my book should be here in under a week. Knowing me it probably takes only a day to make my char once i got it. Sorry realy can't make this any faster, I understand if I'm out of the game cause it's too long.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

The good Doctor is fully up and running!


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 10, 2003)

Arrrgh.  I'm having a horrible time trying to get the time to put pen to paper and post a character.  But I *am* interested, Herr Godzilla.  Being out of town really chaps my hide.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 11, 2003)

Yasu Matsuda Fast 3/Techie 3 is up and out shopping for equipment (oh and please can I have my own Megarobot!)

I can just imagine it now Level 4 and Yasu takes MechaShokillas out and releases his horde of Tiny Bloodsucking Bugbots!


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

I think I need to regretfully bow out of this one.
I don't have a D20 Modern book right now. 
I also realized that I am in about 12 active games already, with 4 or 5 other sporadic ones...
Sorry.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 11, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I think I need to regretfully bow out of this one.
> I don't have a D20 Modern book right now.
> I also realized that I am in about 12 active games already, with 4 or 5 other sporadic ones...
> Sorry. *




But what shall I ever do with out you Uriel?

I... I can't go on with out you... AAAHHH!!!!!
*Argent jumps from the top of a tree.*


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Uriel_fire_of_Heaven, but I understand completely


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

Well Argent, if you want to make me a Reporter, I would like to play, darm it..where is my Modern Book???

She would be a Charismatic 6 I guess
Japanese, 25 or so. 
Wierd, though I've ran Pre-Gen characters , I've never asked for someone else to make me one.


'Oh Please, Argent, please make me a character!!!'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 11, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Well Argent, if you want to make me a Reporter, I would like to play, darm it..where is my Modern Book???
> 
> She would be a Charismatic 6 I guess
> Japanese, 25 or so.
> ...



Argent puts on his faerie godfather gown and waves his magic wand. "Poof your a character!"

Have her up and running tomorrow night.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 12, 2003)

got a mail yesterday that my book should arrive within seven days. Sadly i don't even know anyone who has to book to help me out. Well at least i found a photo.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 12, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *got a mail yesterday that my book should arrive within seven days. Sadly i don't even know anyone who has to book to help me out. Well at least i found a photo. *



Use the SRD for Modern D20. it's easy.

Uriel's character will be up later on tonight. I'm at work right now.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 13, 2003)

*Uriel contact me for the full writeup.*

Reporter character for Uriel

Charismatic Hero level: 6
Occupation: Celebrity
STR: 8
DEX: 14
CON: 10
INT: 16
WIS: 8
CHA: 17

Action Points:
Wealth 2d4+4=
BAB: +3
FORT: +2
REF: +5
WILL: +3
DEF: +4
REP: +4

Skills:
Craft: writing 9/+15 (+1 from occupation)
Gather Information 9/+14
Knowledge Pop Culture 9/+12
Knowledge Current Events 9/+12
Diplomacy 9/+14
Profession Journalist 9/+12
Intimidate 9/+12
Hide 4/+6
Investigate 5/+8
Listen 5/+8

Talent Tree: Charm
1)	Charm
2)	Favors
3)	Captivate

Feats
1)	Common Melee Weapons
2)	Dodge
3)	Trustworthy
4)	Iron Will
5)	Creative
6)	Personal Fire Arms
7)	Point blank shot
8)	Precise Shot


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 17, 2003)

Sorry for the absence. My computer went down and I just got it back up and and running. 

Ok people. Lets get those last characters made and up. I would like to get the game started on Monday if at all possible.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

Godzilla said:
			
		

> *Sorry for the absence. My computer went down and I just got it back up and and running.
> 
> Ok people. Lets get those last characters made and up. I would like to get the game started on Monday if at all possible. *




still waiting for my amazon order. Sorry no way to get a book otherwise right now. I'll see if i can get someone to make the char for me.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> still waiting for my amazon order. Sorry no way to get a book otherwise right now. I'll see if i can get someone to make the char for me. *




I have a character for Uriel made up.. Want me to make one for you also?


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I have a character for Uriel made up.. Want me to make one for you also? *




sure that would be great, if it ain't too much bother that is. Since i will have to learn through the next ten days like crazy that would realy be a big help.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> sure that would be great, if it ain't too much bother that is. Since i will have to learn through the next ten days like crazy that would realy be a big help. *



Consider it done. One transvestite hooker with a heart comming up!


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Consider it done. One transvestite hooker with a heart comming up! *




I just love my fellow gamers Don't realy care how the stats are, as long as it could be some official agent. Allready got a pic if that would help you.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I just love my fellow gamers Don't realy care how the stats are, as long as it could be some official agent. Allready got a pic if that would help you. *



That would be perfect!


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> That would be perfect! *




here you go. Thanks realy. Hate to be so behind. D20 just was never high on my list before i got on these boards.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

ah i think she is so perfectly arrogant and overdressed. Not to mention that oh so cool look that no one would ever believe...


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 21, 2003)

Just bumping this back to the top.

If you have your character please post he/she on the Rogue Gallery Thread please. 

I am itching to get started.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm sorry I just haven't had the time to work on the other character. Maybe later tonight.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2003)

*Here you go Radiant*

Radiant’s Character for Godzilla

Fast Hero3/ Charismatic Hero 3

STR:12
DEX: 14
CON: 12
INT: 12
WIS: 12
CHA: 14

Attack: +3
Initiative: +6
Fort: +4
REF: +8
Will: +3
Defensive: +5
Reputation: +3
Wealth: 2d4+2

Starting Occupation: Investigative

Skills:
Gather Information 9/+14
Investigate 9/+12
Drive 6/+8
Hide 6/+8
Move silently 6/+8
Tumble 6/+8
Bluff 3/+5
Diplomacy 3/+7
Intimidate 3/+5
Knowledge Streetwise 3/+4

Feats:
All common and simple weapons
Bonus: Personal Fire Arms
1)	Defensive Martial arts
2)	Lightning Reflexes
3)	Dodge
4)	Trustworthy
5)	Advanced Fire arms proficiency
6)	Elusive Target
7)	Improved Initiative

Skill Trees:
Defensive:
1)	Evasion
2)	Uncanny Dodge

Leadership
1)	Coordinate
2)	Inspiration

The rest is up to you. Check out the SRD.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *I'm sorry I just haven't had the time to work on the other character. Maybe later tonight.  *




thanks realy


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2003)

is there some trick to that wealth system? In the dark city game we could just buy stuff that's bellow our wealth level but this looks a bit different. 

Edited: Wow I can sound unfriendly then I just got home.


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 22, 2003)

Let me read the wealth rules over again tonight and let me see if I can make heads or tails of it.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 28, 2003)




----------



## Godzilla (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorry about that. I was trying to give Crimson King time to post his character. Oh well. 

As for starting equipment, don't use the Wealth rules from the rule book. Just equip your character as you see fit. Though keep in mind that he/she should only possess what a person of their standing and job would normally allow. No street person with a porche!   I retain the ability to veto any equipment that I don't feel that the character would normally have. 

As soon as everyone has their character posted in the Rogue's Gallery with equipment and a bio, then the game will start. 

If there is any background that you wish to keep secret from the other players. Just email it to me. 

On a side note. I have been watching about one godzilla movie a day in getting ready for the game! It should be fun people.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2003)

I can't wait!


----------



## Radiant (Jul 28, 2003)

going to post the background tomorow i hope. Finaly got my D20 modern book too but I'm not realy getting through it that fast. Somehow i got slower after my 60th rulebook or so...


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 30, 2003)

Ok the game starts Friday!

I only have characters for 

Argent
Tonguez
Uriel_fire_of_Heaven
Radiant

I will be posting some pre-game information Thursday. So be on the look out.


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 31, 2003)

Ok here is some background and character information.

It is early fall in Japan. The year is 2004. 







*Dr. Hiro Yamata* (Argent) after a 4 month assignment aboard the United Nations Space Authority Space Station has returned to Tokyo. After a few weeks off, he as been reassigned to assist  testing of the new joint G-Force and United Nations *Gryfhon* aircraft. They are having problems with a prototype flight suit that would allow the pilot to withstand the high G factors produced by the aircraft. Testing is taking place in a Japanese Air Force Base north of Tokyo. Hiro has just arrived at the base. 

*Yasu Matsuda* (Tonguez) has been assigned at the chief test pilot and operator of the *Gryfhon*. Though the first couple of test flights has been mared with problems with the new flight suit. The aircraft is part of a new series of craft and technology to monitor and defend against attacks by Godzilla and the like. 

*The Gryfhon *







Reporter for the Nippon News, * Midori Takemashi* (Uriel_fire_of_Heaven) has just completed a story about corporate espionage in Japan. Her boss, Chief Editor Toku Yashi, has just called her into his office with a new assignment. Though Midori had been planning on taking a few days off to go on a skiing trip. 


Radiant,
 I don't have a name or background on your character yet. Please post her on the Rogues Gallery thread if you could. As soon as I get that I will post your pre game information.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 31, 2003)

two or three hours till I get home, will post the background then.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 31, 2003)

Spiff!
I can't wait to start.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 31, 2003)

posted. About the cheapest background I wrote in a while but I realy couldn't think of anithing good at the moment. Ah well, i think the token westerner can be pretty blank aniway.


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 1, 2003)

Character Background Information Cont....

*Cheryl Aldaine* (Radiant), a agent in the Direction Generale de la Securite Exterieure (the French secret service), has just been assigned to Japan. Her cover is that of a representative of the Poste d'Expansion Economique  [French Trade Commission] . As a further cover, she also has papers stating that she is a special agent of Interpol. Her current assignment is to monitor activities of the Japanese goverment and military. In perticular, the United Nations Godzilla Countermeasures Center. It has come to the attention of the French government that Japan has aquired several advance techonologies and while the Japanese government has shared some of these to the world. The french believe that they are holding back several new technologies and discoveries. 
 Her main contact is a staff member of the French Embassy in Tokyo.


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 1, 2003)

Ok the game has started.

Tokyo Crush!


----------

